# Gallliani: "i giorni del condor sono tre... e colpisco sempre"



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2014)

*Gallliani: "i giorni del condor sono tre... e colpisco sempre"*

Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2014)

Mamma mia, se la tira pure per sto aquisto???


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres.



Senza vergogna


----------



## Petrecte (30 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2014)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2014)

A me sembrano solo tre giorni da pezzente.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Agosto 2014)

costruttivi significa costruire vicino a questo una montagna di m.....enta.

comunque poi si giudichera' torres , aspettiamo almeno che giochi....


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2014)

Si può essere più ridicoli?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



Non lo sopporto più, ma tant'è. Speriamo bene per i prossimi 3 giorni......


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

No no ma vantiamoci della nostra pezzentaggine.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



almeno un altro giocatore sicuro sarà preda del condor  ma se va in porto qualche cessione in extremis... forse anche 2, chissà. Tanto per ora siamo 24, tolti i portieri. Se arrivassimo a 26, Mastour compreso che però giocherà sempre in primavera, avremmo 25 giocatori di movimento per 10 titolari di movimento. Leggera abbondanza ma visto Tognaccini sarebbe meglio così.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti.



Ma non si vergogna a dire ste cose ? è un danno d'immagine continuo 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre."



il pericolo Biabiany




l'unico club al mondo i cui tifosi sperano nella chiusura anticipata del mercato in quanto spaventati all'idea di chi potrebbe arrivare


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "*Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti.* Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."


eheheehehehe, chissà come mai nel 2007 costava 37 mil e oggi lo prendiamo in prestito 

poi uno non lo deve insultare, giuro che mi sto trattenendo, i giorni del pezzente morto di fame altro che condor


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e *io colpisco sempre.* Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."


Colpisci sempre... ci diamo delle arie eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2014)

aragorn ha scritto:


> l'unico club al mondo i cui tifosi sperano nella chiusura anticipata del mercato in quanto spaventati all'idea di chi potrebbe arrivare



hahahahahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



Senza pudore, senza vergogna, senza dignita. Non posso descrivere la revulsione che provo leggendo queste dichiarazioni.

Tutto quello che dice e talmente assurdo che non merita neanche una replica o analisi. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2014)

Questo viene esaltato solo in Italia. All'estero lo prendono per il sedere come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo viene esaltato solo in Italia. All'estero lo prendono per il sedere come se non ci fosse un domani.



Esatto. Qui in Germania lui e il Milan ormai fanno solo pena. Idem in Inghilterra.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



I believe i can buy...
i believe in my yellow tie...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2014)

c'è solo una parola per rispondergli, ed è la stessa che si dice con vigore all'operatore del call center che ti chiama domenica mattina alle 8 per offrire un nuovo e pratico abbonamento telefonico


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



Senza un minimo di ritegno, come il padrone


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Agosto 2014)

Condor piuttosto che sparare stupidaggini, vedi di raccattare in giro un centrocampista decente che li in mezzo siamo da zona retrocessione..


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M"



Ma poi perchè nel 2007 e non nel 2006 quando avevamo belli pronti i 46 milioni di Sheva ? evidentemente 35 per uno dei migliori under 23 d'Europa erano troppi ma 22 per quella schiappa di Oliveira erano congrui


----------



## nduccio (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> I believe i can buy...
> i believe in my yellow tie...



No vabbè 

Candidato al topic dell'anno. Ci vantiamo di essere diventati dei barboni.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."


TSO immediato.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



LOOL ! poi la cravatta! non deve mai mancare!


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2014)

E' un po' come se un barbone si vantasse di trovare ogni giorno qualcosa da mangiare rovistando tra i rifiuti a mezzanotte.
Il bello è che tutti lo elogiano. L'anno scorso con Kakà fu anche peggio, e nessuno che in seguito gli abbia mai fatto notare che l'operazione era stata un fallimento...


----------



## vota DC (30 Agosto 2014)

Ahahah ma è fuori! Ha preso dei vecchietti a zero e dice di essere un condor, noto animale che si nutre di cadaveri ma che a differenza dell'avvoltoio è pure in pericolo di estinzione!


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> I believe i can buy...
> i believe in my yellow tie...


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Lui come Alex sono arrivati con 10 anni di ritardo, peccato


----------



## Bazinga (30 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> I believe i can buy...
> i believe in my yellow tie...



per fortuna ridiamo delle nostre disgrazie


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> I believe i can buy...
> i believe in my yellow tie...


ahahahahahahah


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Agosto 2014)

e poi c'è ancora qualcuno che si chiede se galliani abbia delle colpe


----------



## Albijol (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Muoro


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e poi c'è ancora qualcuno che si chiede se galliani abbia delle colpe



Vabbè qui si rende ridicolissimo ma non è una colpa di gestione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè qui si rende ridicolissimo ma non è una colpa di gestione.



fosse il rendersi ridicolo il problema , questo ci crede per davvero , chissà gli atti di onanismo sfrenato che sta facendo sui poster di torres pensando quanto sia stato bravo a prenderlo a zero anzichè a 37 mil anni fa


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



questo si vanta di fare il pezzente gli ultimi giorni di mercato. siamo proprio messi bene. poi l'anno scorso il condor ha preso matri, meglio non ricordarlo..pagato piu matri che di tevez..


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui come Alex sono arrivati con 10 anni di ritardo, peccato


colpa delle poste


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2014)

comunque secondo me il mercato non finisce qua. spero solo che non arrivi biabiano.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> comunque secondo me il mercato non finisce qua. spero solo che non arrivi biabiano.



No, chiaramente non è finito ma non mi aspetto da un punto di vista qualitativo nulla


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2014)

Ho motivo di ritenere che sia molto ottimista su Cerci. 
Dipende anche se si riesce a cedere in prestito Niang, che vorrebbe restare e per il quale il presidente è rimasto favorevolmente impressionato durante il precampionato.
Allo stesso tempo non credo sia comunque molto determinante il ruolo di Niang nella vicenda, che potrebbe ugualmente restare facendosi le ossa alla guida di Inzaghi per poi andare via eventualmente in prestito a gennaio. Nel frattempo Honda potrebbe essere spostato definitivamente a centrocampo.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho motivo di ritenere che sia molto ottimista su Cerci.
> Dipende anche se si riesce a cedere in prestito Niang, che vorrebbe restare e per il quale il presidente è rimasto favorevolmente impressionato durante il precampionato.
> Allo stesso tempo non credo sia comunque molto determinante il ruolo di Niang nella vicenda, che potrebbe ugualmente restare facendosi le ossa alla guida di Inzaghi per poi andare via eventualmente in prestito a gennaio. Nel frattempo Honda potrebbe essere spostato definitivamente a centrocampo.



Per me Honda non giocherà mai a centrocampo, non ha proprio passo ne gamba, il giapponese più vicino sta alla porta è meglio è, lontano per me è un giocatore ai limiti dell'imbarazzante


----------



## davoreb (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me Honda non giocherà mai a centrocampo, non ha proprio passo ne gamba, il giapponese più vicino sta alla porta è meglio è, lontano per me è un giocatore ai limiti dell'imbarazzante



sono d'accordo.... A me sembra una seconda punta abbastanza mediocre.

Per me arriva taarabt e dzemaili o van ginkel (costo totale 5 milioni in 4 anni)


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me Honda non giocherà mai a centrocampo, non ha proprio passo ne gamba, il giapponese più vicino sta alla porta è meglio è, lontano per me è un giocatore ai limiti dell'imbarazzante



Anche per me deve stare in zona d'attacco. A centrocampo poterbbe giocare, ma non è mai stato seriamente provato da Inzaghi.
Se fosse relegato a centrocampo, la sua posizione ideale sarebbe quella che aveva Seedorf nel 4-2-fantasia di Leonardo, praticamente dietro i tre attaccanti. 

Tutto cambierebbe se Inzaghi dovesse passare al 4-2-3-1, in tal caso avrebbe senso sia prendere Cerci sia tenere Niang.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche per me deve stare in zona d'attacco. A centrocampo poterbbe giocare, ma non è mai stato seriamente provato da Inzaghi.
> Se fosse relegato a centrocampo, la sua posizione ideale sarebbe quella che aveva Seedorf nel 4-2-fantasia di Leonardo, praticamente dietro i tre attaccanti.
> 
> Tutto cambierebbe se Inzaghi dovesse passare al 4-2-3-1, in tal caso avrebbe senso sia prendere Cerci sia tenere Niang.



Zaccheroni l'ha descitto benissimo, ha detto che lui deve giocare alto perchè non ha le capacità fisiche per partire basso. Deve stare vicino agli attaccanti, ha ragione.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2014)

4231 con 
elsha - menez - honda - cerci - taarabt - torres - niang per i 4 posti davanti !

vediamo se sei un vero condor


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me prende Rabiot e Cerci


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. *Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre*. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2014)

No va beh dai è un uomo imbarazzante .


----------



## Ian.moone (31 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=1354]Ian.moone[/MENTION]

Non usare parole censurate e non insultare. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## rossovero (31 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



è possibile inserire questo capolavoro nella lista faccine? Ogni volta che lo guardo rido


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> è possibile inserire questo capolavoro nella lista faccine? Ogni volta che lo guardo rido



non so, giro ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2014)

Nei 3 giorni del Condor Pogba e Coman a 0 hanno già firmato da mesi per un'altra squadra. Uno che fa mercato da 20 anni dovrebbe sapere certe cose,in teoria......


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2014)

Fastidio fisico per ques'uomo e per il suo padrone, non so in che ordine.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



*Raga quotate ste benedette news!!!*


----------



## rossovero (31 Agosto 2014)

Se Van Ginkel si farà veramente siamo a 2/3. Spendendo quasi 0 di cartellini. Ora manca solo l'ala, sperando non sia Biabiany.


----------



## 4-3-3 (31 Agosto 2014)

Manca l'ala condor.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



Allora, Condor? Io sto aspettando


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

E' proprio vero, nei giorni del condor colpisce sempre. Svendere l'unico centrocampista in rosa con un minimo di prospettiva è una mossa che solo il più grande dirigente sportivo di tutti i tempi può avallare.


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

quanto lo odio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Capite? È clamoroso. Non si fa nulla per migliorare e il buono che c'è viene eliminato. Pazzesco.


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> E' proprio vero, nei giorni del condor colpisce sempre. Svendere l'unico centrocampista in rosa con un minimo di prospettiva è una mossa che solo il più grande dirigente sportivo di tutti i tempi può avallare.



"Galliani stupisce sempre"


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

questo ci gode a prenderci palesemente per i fondelli, vogliamo rendercene conto???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Oltre a quello gia detto:
Se Van Ginkel si infortuna ci troviamo solo con Muntari, Essien, De Jong, Poli e....forse Saponara. Ricordo che Van Ginkel has saltato l'intera stagione passata.


Il condor non fallisce nella sua missione di distruzione totale del AC Milan


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2014)

"Il progetto giovani" cit.


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Settembre 2014)

Caro Condor, prima delle 23 vedi di prendere un altro centrocampista dai piedi buoni dato che hai ceduto cristante


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

operazione quella di Cristante che voleva far passare in sordina dopo la buona prestazione con vittoria di ieri sera....

nessuno del tifo "la qualunque" sa chi sia Cristante e lui ha visto solo 6 mln in entrata....


----------



## malos (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."



Rinchiudetelo in un magazzino e buttate via la chiave fino a stasera. Questo è capace di fare altri danni.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Sono curioso di vedere cosa combina nelle ultime ore, questo presunto ultimo acquisto, mah


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere cosa combina nelle ultime ore, questo presunto ultimo acquisto, mah



Combina che ci porta Pasqual,ormai diventato scarto della Fiorentina visto il loro acquisto di Richards...Grazie Condor!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo l'acquisto di Torres, Adriano Galliani è apparso piuttosto raggiante e sicuro di sè davanti ai microfoni. Ecco le sue parole: "Eravamo vicini a prendere Fernando già nel 2007 ma costava 37M. Adesso però ci siamo riusciti. *Ad ogni modo i giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre*. Siamo tutti molto contenti di aver preso Torres."


Questo è malato, malato seriamente


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

I giorni del condor sono 3, e l'aspettativa di vita è di 80 anni... tic tac...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Oggi e veramente il giorno del condor!

Abbiamo una rosa che non ha ricambi per le Menez, El Shaarawy e Van Ginkel. Se uno di questi si infortuna, e notte profonda. Da notare che El Shaarawy e Van Ginkel 'l ultima stagione la hanno trascorsa in infermeria.


Grande condor!


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi e veramente il giorno del condor!
> 
> Abbiamo una rosa che non ha ricambi per le Menez, El Shaarawy e Van Ginkel. Se uno di questi si infortuna, e notte profonda. Da notare che El Shaarawy e Van Ginkel 'l ultima stagione la hanno trascorsa in infermeria.
> 
> ...



Ho letto solo ora la tua firma. 
Se Biabiany salta voglio vedere se il condor ha ancora il coraggio di dire che il mercato è meglio farlo alla fine.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ho letto solo ora la tua firma.
> Se Biabiany salta voglio vedere se il condor ha ancora il coraggio di dire che il mercato è meglio farlo alla fine.



Grazie, sembra che sia saltato definitivamente.

2 ore e ci serve qualcuno a centrocampo e un ala. Al massimo verra Taarabt, ma proprio al massimo. Se non prendono nemmeno lui sono da portare in ospedale.

C'e Bonaventura sul mercato....ma no....


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2014)

e anche questa volta il condor ci ha stupito...


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

40 minuti per prendere Pasqual..vediamo se fa in tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> 40 minuti per prendere Pasqual..vediamo se fa in tempo



se li utilizzasse per cedere Essien sarebbe epico


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se li utilizzasse per cedere Essien sarebbe epico



essien è il male minore..ha il contratto in scadenza a giugno 2015. sono altri con contratti piu lunghi i problemi, montolivo giusto per fare un nome..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Grande rispetto al nostro Condor Zaccardo!


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Grande rispetto al nostro Condor Zaccardo!



Galliani e Zaccardo come Crucco e Tonto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Galliani e Zaccardo come Crucco e Tonto.



Non ho la minima idea chi siano 

Sono cresciuto e vivo in Germania (fatto che spiega i mille errori grammatici nei miei posting, ma insomma...si capisce quello che dico  )


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Condor , se mi vendi Mexcesss in 30minuti cambio avatar ...


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non ho la minima idea chi siano
> 
> Sono cresciuto e vivo in Germania (fatto che spiega i mille errori grammatici nei miei posting, ma insomma...si capisce quello che dico  )



Errori "grammaticali", ma a parte questo non si nota affatto che sei cresciuto in Deutschland. Crucco e Tonto sono i nomi italiani dei due avvoltoi nel Robin Hood della Disney.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Ah, capisco, grazie!


----------

